# newb guide to audio system install



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

is there any online guides or ones that any users would wish to write to explain how to hook up every tiny little thing in a car audio installment...im quite the newb but thats how we all started out and with a helping hand, or curiousity, became the masters u all are ...lol anyone have any info?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what do you need to know?

we could go through everything...soldering tips, amp mounting, sub box designing/building, tweeter placement, spacer building, amp wiring, speaker wiring, tuning, etc, but chances are most of that would be useless to you and would just be a waste of our time (since it would take at least 30 min to an hour to type it all out).


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.bcae1.com


----------

